# Spring Creek 2/13



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, we took the boat out today and fought the wind before finally finding a small group of fish, but nothing big except for the one my youngest son got on a RatLTrap, hope you can make out the scale reading. We headed back to the ramp at stopped at a place in the main river that I thought might hold some fish. We found an ARMY of them, 1st cast, 2nd cast, 3rd cast, 4th cast, 5th cast..... all females all over 2 1/2 lbs. I lost count we caught so many but estimate around 50 or so at that spot alone. Windy, windy, windy though but kids were slaying them left and right. Probably had around 70 for the day, with 3/4 in the last hour and a half.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report and pictures.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice report! WTG!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Great job Steve, I bet the boys had a blast, they must all be out there, there is nothing up the creek over here.


----------



## reelfishin (Dec 1, 2007)

Where is that, I know where spring creek is, but the spring creek I know of is no where near big enough to put a boat in so can someone tell me where the boat ramp is and maybe what city that is in any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Same here. Any info on the boat ramp is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

That look on a kid face is what it's all about. Fishing is family bonding. Keep it up.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*creek*

Odds are they were in the river at 59, then west to where Spring Creek comes into the river.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Great report Steve, that toothless grin says it all!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, JJones was slow. A few fish here and there but nothing constant. Way to go. Sounds like you gotta move up and down the river to find where they are staging.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

great report steve look like the kid have alot fun


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice report! Great picture of the young man with his fish!


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there a place to launch down there now ? I looked all over for a place last year and came up empty handed being that I didn't just want to try to launch off the bank.

Mike


----------

